# Hitch And Sway Bars 1200Lb Tongue Cap. (From 21Rs)



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a hitch and sway bars in good cond. I have camper brackets not pictured as well. Used to pull a 21 rs that I no longer have. Asking $185 Located in Western Mass. (Wilbraham) Call 413 219-5429


----------

